# 

## Ala1

Proszę o szczerą poradę na temat foli paroprzepuszczalnych.Mam zamiar w nie długim czasie zakupić folie. Otrzymałam wiele ofert od różnych dostawców ale nie wiem na co się zdecydować. Jakich foli Wy używaliście, kompletnie się na tym nie znam,a proponowano mi min. Topfol,Delta vent N, TyvekSoft ,UrsaSeco3000S ,Ursa Seco 1000S. Czy jest sens oszczędzania na foliach?,oczywiście bez przesady z cenami coś koło 4 zł.Z góry dziękuje!.

----------


## Rezi

tylko Tyvek wersja soft lub hard
sprawdzona i najlepsza na rynku

----------


## statek

TYVEK SOLID firmy Du Pont z 30-to letnią pisemną gwarancją.

[email protected]

----------

Podobno jest jeszcze lepsza niż Tyvek solid - też z 30-letnią pisemną gwarancją, w razie wystąpienia "zonka" firma finansuje przekładkę dachu (na piśmie). Paroprzepuszczalność 5000 chyba. Mogę spytać o nazwę (my naszemu dachowi takową zafundujemy)  :wink:

----------


## statek

Kwestia zaufania do firmy.
Du Pont istnieje od 1802 roku i zatrudnia armię naukowców. Opatentował teflon, nylon, kevlar, lycra.....

----------


## DARDO

> Podobno jest jeszcze lepsza niż Tyvek solid - też z 30-letnią pisemną gwarancją, w razie wystąpienia "zonka" firma finansuje przekładkę dachu (na piśmie). Paroprzepuszczalność 5000 chyba. Mogę spytać o nazwę (my naszemu dachowi takową zafundujemy)


Bardzo interesuje mnie ten temat i proszę Cię Baba Budowniczy o nazwę firmy o której wspomniałaś. Dzięki

----------


## Lawy

Jeśli Tyvek to raczej Solid....o wytrzymałości mechanicznej Softu rózne rzeczy słyszałem, a zdarzają się dekarze co nie uważają na pewne rzeczy...

----------


## ADAMOS48

Przepraszam ja znam tylko jedną sprawdzoną metode z gwaranją dożywotnią to pełne deskowanie i papa. Radzę przemyśleć ile to rozwiązanie ma zalet i jest na rynku od dziesiątków lat .Wspomnę tylko jedną zaletę w czasach kiedy silnych wiatrów jest coraz więcej ,że pełne deskowanie usztywnia dach i nie ma możliwości wdmuchać wiatru pod dach i zerwać go .

----------


## Wojciech Nitka

Mówiąc o paroprzeuszczalności folii dachowej radzę sprawdzić w jakich warunkach paroprzepuszczalność była badana. *Różne warunki badań dają RÓŻNE wyniki.*
Dla przykładu: folia Roofshield Super badana w temperaturze 23 stopni C i wilgotnosci 75 % wykazuje paroprzepuszczalność 2.400 g/m2/24g, a badana w temperaturze 42 stopni C i wilgotności 85 % - 5.000 g/m2/24g.

*Zatem ostrożnie z tą wysokoparoprzepuszczalnością.*

----------


## Lawy

ADAMOS48 - gwarancja dożywotnia...a to ciekawe...a na co ta gwarancja?? a widziałeś kiedyś papę spod blachy po kilkunastu latach? Ja tak choć teraz papa pewnie lepsza niż w latach 80-tych którą trzeba było załatwiać na jakieś dziwne sposoby (ale to już taki urok budowania w tamtych czasach  :Wink2:  ). Pisanie o dożywotnich gwarancjach to jakaś pomyłka.

----------


## mobby

Ja mam IVT.
Zobacz parametry http://www.ivt.pl/

Mobby

----------


## Ala1

A ja prosiłam o wyrażenie opini o foliach jakich używacie ,a nie o parametrach i innych bzdetach!!!, napewno waznych ale nie dla laika! O tym wszystkim mówią mi sprzedawcy zachwalający swój produkt!!!

----------


## Wojciech Nitka

Każdy sprzedawca zachwala swój towar. To normalne. Jemu nie chodzi o Twój dach. Jemu zależy na sprzedaży towaru jaki ma do zaoferowania.

Jeżeli nie chcesz słuchać opinii Forumowicz, to po co pytasz? *Słuchaj tych co zachwalają swój towar, by Ci go sprzedać. Kiepsko na tym wyjdziesz.*

----------


## Luc Skywalker

Panie Nitka
Ciekaw jestem pana opinii:folia czy deskowanie.
Przepraszam,ze troche nie na temat.

----------


## Wojciech Nitka

> A ja prosiłam o wyrażenie opini o foliach jakich używacie ,a nie o parametrach i innych bzdetach!!!, napewno waznych ale nie dla laika! O tym wszystkim mówią mi sprzedawcy zachwalający swój produkt!!!


Naprawdę uważasz, że nie na temat?

*Zdecydowanie jestem za folią. Folią spełniającą konkretne wymagania.* 

Stosując deskowania plus papę czy folię, tam gdzie nie potrzeba, podnosi się koszty budowy.

----------


## Ala1

Prosze o porade jaką folie wybrać , poradę podpartą najlepiej własnym doświadczeniem , bo jak na razie to wiem nie wiele więcej niż z przed dyskusi na forum.

----------


## Wojciech Nitka

Ale najpierw określ swoje dokładne oczekiwania.

Najpierw piszesz: "Proszę o szczerą poradę na temat foli. Prosze o porade jaką folie wybrać paroprzepuszczalnych." A kiedy Forumowicze Ci podpowiadają piszesz: "Prosze o porade jaką folie wybrać."

*Proszę, napisz dokładnie - czego oczekujesz,* jakie informacje są Ci potrzebne. Forumowicze zawsze chętnie podpowiadają.

----------


## Ala1

Przepraszam za zamieszanie , ale zupełnie mam już mętlik w głowie , doceniam wasze opinie i chyba chciała bym abyście wybrali za mnie.O co chodzi mi dokładnie , czy jest sens dawania powiedzmy drogich foli czy może o podobnych parametrach ,a tańszych. Typy wymieniłam na początku chyba nie złe tylko które?

----------


## Luc Skywalker

Moje doswiadczenie zyciowe.
Mialem folie zbrojona,na to laty,kontrlaty i blachodachowka.Ocieplilem od spodu 15cm welny.Strasznie denerwowalo mnie,ze patrzac na to od spodu,widze kropelki wody.
Teraz sklaniam sie do deskowania.Na to cienka papa.

----------


## Wojciech Nitka

A jaki układ warstw dachu masz na myśli? To bardzo ważne przy określeniu folii, a tym samym folii o odpowiednich właściwosciach.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Czyli po jednej nitce jest najbezpiecznej. 
A co w przypadku dwóch nitek? Jedną z jednej strony łaty, druga z drugiej?
Trzecie rozwiązanie to położyć na folii, ale to zakłóci przepływ powietrza i pex będzie leżeć na membranie.
W tym wypadku można dołożyć dachówek wentylacyjnych? Co myślicie?
Dwie nitki to zwiększona powierzchnia odbioru ciepła.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Możesz ile chcesz ale to dodatkowe obciążenie więźby i warto by tą sprawę uzgodnić z konstruktorem. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jacekg80

Witam Wszystkich. Mam pytanie odnosnie dziwnego zjawiska na moim dachu! Pokrylem dach folia Dorken Delta Maxx w zeszlym roku we wrzesniu i dachowka Brass. Kilka dni temu ku mojemu zdziwieniu pod okapem dookola domu pojawily sie dziury roznych wielkosci od malych do wielkosci paznokcia od kciuka! Dodam ze okap nie byl zabezpieczony podbitka. Dziury te sa o tyle dziwne ze dookola kazdej jest zwitek tego wlokna z foli i latwo je zlokalizowac. Wiem na pewno ze nie bylo ich wczesniej a teraz sa. Wyglada to tak jakby jakis owad je wygryzl. Czy jest to wogole mozliwe? Zauwazylem rowniez ze sa tylko w miejscach gdzie dochodzilo swiatlo ( nie bezposrednie ) Pytalem kilku fachowcow i nikt czegos takiego nie widzial....... Okap juz zabezpieczylem, ale co z tymi dziurami??? Co to moze byc??? Jest tych dziur kilkadziesiat ( tylko pod okapem ) POMOCY PROSZE!!!!!!

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Po pierwsze straciłeś już gwarancję.
Po drugie aby to autorytatywnie stwierdzić należy wyjąć kilka dachówek i zobaczyć co się dzieje od góry. Jak dla mnie to ptaki. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jacekg80

Dziekuje za odpowiedz. Prawde mowiac znalazlem wewnatrz domu gniazdo i ptasie odchody. Nie pozostaje nic innego jak zakleic dziury od gory specjalna tasma i miec nadzieje ze ptaszki ( jesli to ich sprawka a na to wyglada) juz wiecej szkod nie zrobia. Zalaczam kilka zdjec podziurawiaonej membrany  :sad:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jest to kolejny dowód na to jak nietrwałe są folie dachowe nawet te najlepsze. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Micha26

Witam. Proszę o pomoc przy wyborze membrany. Dach czterospadowy ok 250 m2 kąt 25 stopni poddasze nieużytkowe bez okien tylko wyłaz chcę go pokryć dachówka koramica alegra 9 bez deskowania . Sprzedawca polecał mi corotopa ultra 210g/m2. Czytając forum widzę że dobre opinie zbiera tyvek pro , co będzie lepsze na poddasze nieużytkowe ? I jeszcze jedno nie będzie ocieplenia dachu tylko strop czy będzie trzeba zasłonić folie od spodu czy wystarczy zasłonić wyłaz dachowy żeby słońce nie operowało po poddaszu ? Proszę o opinie .

----------


## rustin

Która membranę polecacie na dach,poddasze zamieszkałe, dach dwu spadowy.
Tyavik Solid
czy
Corotop Strong Red ?

----------


## papi240

potrzebuje membrane pod dachówkę, poddasze użytkowe 
zastanawia mnie czy lepiej kupić 3 czy 4 warstwową membranę 
http://oknadachowe.info.pl/membrany-...245209,c,43756
http://oknadachowe.info.pl/membrany-...245211,c,43756

----------


## sherif

Witam !

Czy ktos spotkal sie z produktami firmy MDM ? Bardzo ciekawie wyglada membrana Ventia Platinium Plus, ma gramature 225g/m2 i ma calkiem przyzwoite parametry. W dotyku jest dosc gruba i wyglada na trwala  :smile: . Moge ja miec w cenie 5,4zl/m 
http://www.mdmsa.com/membrana-dachow...0,0,0,0,0.html


Inna firma poroponuje Corotop Red Strong.
Dach 35o, krycie dachowka.
Warto pojsc w ta MDM ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...W dotyku jest dosc gruba i wyglada na trwala .


Nic nie ujmując firmie MDM pozory mylą. Jak można optycznie stwierdzić, że coś trwałe? :Confused: Nawet najlepsza folia jest jednym z najsłabszych materiałów na dachu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## sherif

> Nic nie ujmując firmie MDM pozory mylą. Jak można optycznie stwierdzić, że coś trwałe?Nawet najlepsza folia jest jednym z najsłabszych materiałów na dachu. Pozdrawiam.


Dlatego dodałem  :smile: , natomiast trwałość pokazują parametry tj jak grubość, odporność na rozerwanie oraz uszkodzenia, które to wyglądaja b. dobrze.
Czy masz jakieś negatywne doświadczenia z tą folią / firmą ?

Może bym nie kombinował, ale w cenie przeciętnej folii np Dorkena, jest najwyższy model MDM

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie mam złych doświadczeń z żądną firmą dla tego użyłem zwrotu: "bez urazy dla MDM" natomiast mam bardzo złe doświadczenia z foliami nawet tych wiodących firm jak Dorken czy DePoint. Folia na dachu to złe rozwiązanie. Grubość tylko pozornie świadczy o trwałości.
Nieszczęściem folii jest ich brak odporności na UV, procesy starzenia, gryzonie, kuny, ptaki a nawet owady. W załączeniu skutki wizyty kuny (trzy pierwsze zdjęcia), naturalna degradacja i skutki wizyty ptaków. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## sherif

Tak, ale to troche inny temat, zwierzaki nie tylko w folii moga zrobic krzywde.
U rodzicow folia dachowa lezy juz 18-rok i ma sie dobrze, a wtedy podejrzewam nie bylo tak dobrych produktow jak teraz .. a straszeje sie wszystko, jak i my tutaj .. niestety  :smile:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A na jakiej podstawie twierdzisz, że ma się dobrze skoro nie powinno się jej widzieć? Skoro moje argumenty Cię nie przekonują to zrobisz jak uważasz. Twój dom Twoja kasa. Życzę trafnych wyborów. Pozdrawiam. :bye:

----------


## fotohobby

> A na jakiej podstawie twierdzisz, że ma się dobrze skoro nie powinno się jej widzieć?


Na nieużytkowym,  nieocieplonym poddaszu też ?

----------


## sherif

> A na jakiej podstawie twierdzisz, że ma się dobrze skoro nie powinno się jej widzieć? Skoro moje argumenty Cię nie przekonują to zrobisz jak uważasz. Twój dom Twoja kasa. Życzę trafnych wyborów. Pozdrawiam.


Ponieważ, w domu są 3 strychy i to w jednym jest suszarnia, docieplony jest strop. Cały dach jest widoczny od spodu jak na dłoni. Nigdy nie było problemów z przeciekaniem, wilgocią. Folia jest lekko przykurzona, ale nie widać po niej oznak szeroko rozumianego zużycia, wieźba zdrowa. Jeżeli gdzieś by przepuszczała, zaraz na posadzce było by widać.
Dla mnie osobiście idealnym rozwiązaniem byłaby by płyta drewnopodobna, robiąca za membrana, ale niestety z racji rozstawu krokwi u mnie jest to drogie rozwiązanie .. zbyt drogie. Jeżlei nie płyty to dla mnie kolejnym rozwiązaniem jest membrana. Deskowania i papy nie chce.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Też powinna być zasłonięta. Skoro dochodzi do niej jakieś światło (bo ją widać) to już po niej. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## fotohobby

Może ją widać, jak się zaświeci żarówkę (jak to na strychu bywa) ?

----------


## sherif

> Też powinna być zasłonięta. Skoro dochodzi do niej jakieś światło (bo ją widać) to już po niej. Pozdrawiam.


Tym bardziej dobrze świadczy to o niej  :smile:

----------


## Bombay

> Jest to kolejny dowód na to jak nietrwałe są folie dachowe nawet te najlepsze. Pozdrawiam.


Jeśli nie folia to co? Jaki mam inny wybór? Pytam jako laik. Czym to zastapić - pełnym desowaniem?
Za 2 tygodnie ma wejść ekpia dekarzy i muszę na coś się zdecydować. Przeczytałem ten watek i zauważyłem jedną zależność - najepsi doradcy (Pan, Mistrz Jan i kilku innych) nie są zwolennikami stosowania folii , reszta zachawla jak może te membrany (zapewne w części to handlowcy).

Chciałbym skorzystać z Pana doświadczenia.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Folia to najgorsza rzecz na dachu. Ja folii nie stosuję. Na wyraźne życzenie inwestora oczywiście ale nie udzielam wówczas gwarancji na szczelność dachu. Folie stosują ci, którzy nie potrafią poprawnie zwentylować dachu. Krycie wstępne to papa na deskowaniu lub OSB. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mruczek

Witam,
Mam dach z folią wysokoparoprzepuszczalną STROTEX 1300 od 8 lat. Jak dotychczas nic szczególnego się z nią nie dzieje - dach nie przecieka.
Natomiast mam pytanie odnośnie nieocieplonego strychu. Otóż z racji braku ocieplenia jest to jedyna warstwa pod dachówkami betonowymi.
W związku, iż chciałem na ten strych wrzucić kilka domowych gratów bo garaż już cały zawalony zauważyłem, iż w powietrzu pyli wełna (po kilku minutach przebywania tam drapie mnie gardło i mam kaszel) czyli prawdopodobnie ze skosów wiatr wydmuchuje pyłki wełny na strych (mam około 1cm szczelinę między membraną a wełną).
Przeczytałem cały wątek i przy okazji szukania rozwiązania mojego problemu już wiem, że powinienem zabezpieczyć tą membranę od spodu przed dostępem promieni słonecznych od spodu (przez np: okno wyłazowe na dach). Jednocześnie rozwiąże to mój podstawowy problem z pyleniem.
1. Jak i czym zabezpieczyć tą membranę od spodu krokwi?
2. Czy muszę zrobić ocieplenie czy mogę pozostawić pustkę miedzy krokwiami?
3. Cz na tym zabezpieczeniu mogę zakończyć czy lepiej jeszcze dać jakieś płyty OSB lub boazerię itd żeby nie podziurawić jej?
4. Membrana pod dachówką została wykonana na kalenicy z zakładem - "zamknięta kalenica". Jeśli teraz zamknę ją od spodu to gdzie będzie wentylacja?
Pozdrawiam i liczę na podpowiedź jak to rozwiązać

----------


## Łukasz80

> Witam,
> Mam dach z folią wysokoparoprzepuszczalną STROTEX 1300 od 8 lat. Jak dotychczas nic szczególnego się z nią nie dzieje - dach nie przecieka.
> Natomiast mam pytanie odnośnie nieocieplonego strychu. Otóż z racji braku ocieplenia jest to jedyna warstwa pod dachówkami betonowymi.
> W związku, iż chciałem na ten strych wrzucić kilka domowych gratów bo garaż już cały zawalony zauważyłem, iż w powietrzu pyli wełna (po kilku minutach przebywania tam drapie mnie gardło i mam kaszel) czyli prawdopodobnie ze skosów wiatr wydmuchuje pyłki wełny na strych (mam około 1cm szczelinę między membraną a wełną).
> Przeczytałem cały wątek i przy okazji szukania rozwiązania mojego problemu już wiem, że powinienem zabezpieczyć tą membranę od spodu przed dostępem promieni słonecznych od spodu (przez np: okno wyłazowe na dach). Jednocześnie rozwiąże to mój podstawowy problem z pyleniem.
> 1. Jak i czym zabezpieczyć tą membranę od spodu krokwi?
> 2. Czy muszę zrobić ocieplenie czy mogę pozostawić pustkę miedzy krokwiami?
> 3. Cz na tym zabezpieczeniu mogę zakończyć czy lepiej jeszcze dać jakieś płyty OSB lub boazerię itd żeby nie podziurawić jej?
> 4. Membrana pod dachówką została wykonana na kalenicy z zakładem - "zamknięta kalenica". Jeśli teraz zamknę ją od spodu to gdzie będzie wentylacja?
> Pozdrawiam i liczę na podpowiedź jak to rozwiązać


przy folii wysokoparoprzepuszczalnej, nie musisz mieć wentylacji...

----------


## mruczek

Dzięki za odpowiedź Łukasz80 co prawda bardziej mnie interesuje odpowiedź na 1 pytanie ale wracając do Twojej odpowiedzi w sprawie braku potrzeby wentylacji z którą generalnie się zgadzam ...... pozostaje jedynie pytanie to po co robić w podbitce otwory wentylacyjne jeśli mamy taką membranę?

----------


## Łukasz80

nie wiem  :smile: 
Będąc na etapie podbitki - pisano mi na tym forum, że nie potrzeba otworów...
Wentylacja, jest ponad kryciem wstępnym, a to jest już z innej dziurki ma nawiewać  :smile: 

Ad. 1. Ja u siebie zasłoniłem wyłaz dachowy kawałkiem wełny i jest całkowicie ciemno. Kiedyś to ulepszę...

----------


## Jan P.

Wentylacja nad kryciem wstępnym a wentylacja ocieplenia pod tym kryciem to 2 różne sprawy. Obie niezbędne, Jan.

----------


## mruczek

Wentylacja nad kryciem wstępnym OK, ale pod ???? Jeśli wełna zostanie ułożona na styk z folią to którędy patrząc od podbitki ma to powietrze przepływać?
Jeśli pomiędzy wełną a folią będzie szczelina to wtenczas ma to sens, ale jeśli taką szczelinę zostawimy to trzeba zostawić otwartą kalenicę aby to powietrze miało ujście.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Krycie folią nie ma sensu. Dosuwanie wełny do folii nie ma sensu. Wentylowanie przestrzeni pomiędzy izolacją cieplną a folią wysokoparoprzepuszczalną nie ma sensu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## grejo2475

Witam. Ostatnio czytałem w którymś z poradników budowlanych że powinno się dawać pod deskowaniem i papą przerwę i folię wysokoparoprzepuszczalną. Tzn po przymocowaniu folii wysokoparoprzepuszczalnej przybijane są łaty wzdłuż krokiew (grubość 4-5 cm) a następnie deskowanie z papą. Zyskuję się tym możliwość całkowitego wypełnienia ociepleniem grubości krokwy, a poza tym znika problem wentylowania miejsc otoczonych krokwami, trójkątne łączenia krokiew przy kalenicy. Co o tym myślicie? Czy warto podnosić koszty dachu o folię wysokoparoprzepuszczalną i dodatkowe łaty? Dach będzie kryty blachodachówką.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Można podbić krokwie albo nadbić a najlepiej zamówić o odpowiedniej wysokości. Przy skomplikowanym dachu umiejętne nadbicie kontrłat umożliwi poprawną wentylację. Zastosowanie folii w tym miejscu jest merytorycznie nieuzasadnione czyli nie warto. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## grejo2475

Dziękuję bardzo. Czyli będzie bez folii, a kaskę przeznaczę na lepszą watę i papę.Tyko jaką. Zaznaczam że nawierzchniowo będzie blachodachówka. Też jeszcze nie wiem jaka.Prosiłbym o jakieś sugestie. Pozdrawiam

----------


## songoku_xxx

podniosę temata  :smile: 

czy ktoś coś dobrego/złego powie o tej folii?

ISODACH CLASSIC

http://www.fachwent.pl/produkty/membrany/classic.html

nic niestety nie moge znaleźć na jej temat na forum.

Ktokolwiek widział, ktokolwiek wie  :smile: 

i pees:

czy jeśli mam poddasze(strych) nieużytkowy beż żadnych okien to czy poza "zaciemnieniem" wyłazu dachowego i podbitką pod okapem jest sens osłaniać membranę od spodu?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie ma sensu stosować folii jako krycia wstępnego. Oczywiście można jej nie osłaniać wówczas szybciej dostrzeżesz kiedy dach nadaje się do remontu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## czarn-y

Hmm, coraz bardziej jestem przekonany, że Pan AW lobbuje papę. Większość Jego postów to, folia ble, folia nie ma sensu, folia = dach do remontu itd. Osobiście znam kilku dobrych dekarzy, którzy we własnych domach dali folię pod dachówkę. Ponadto, właśnie ci dekarze nie wyobrażają sobie jak można w tym fachu pisać tyle na forum. Może się mylę i pewnie posypią się na mnie gromy ale moje odczucie do AW jest takie, że jest nim sztuczny twór internetowy reklamujący papę, przez wielu wielbiony, choć pewnie na oczy niewidziany.

----------


## songoku_xxx

Drogi Andrzeju,

Przeczytałem cały wątek i znam Twoje zdanie  :smile: 
Zostanę jednak przy membranie gdyż mnie nie stać na deskowanie  :smile: 

Czy mógłbyś rzucić okiem na parametry tej membrany i orzec czy daje radę czy nie..?
Czy nie uważasz, że osłanianie na kompletnie zacienionym strychu to przerost formy nad treścią..?

pozdrawiam
serdecznie

----------


## piotrek0m

Czy są opracowania i materiały pokazujące jak wygląda membrana dachowa  po kilku / nastu latach użytkowania, działania czynników atmosferycznych czy też zwierzyny? Bo trudno mi było dotrzeć do takich materiałów.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

W przypadku gdy nie ma dostępu światła z zewnątrz nie ma sensu jej osłaniać. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Czy są opracowania i materiały pokazujące jak wygląda membrana dachowa  po kilku / nastu latach użytkowania, działania czynników atmosferycznych czy też zwierzyny? Bo trudno mi było dotrzeć do takich materiałów.


Ja też się nie spotkałem. To co piszę oparte jest na moich wieloletnich obserwacjach popartych zdjęciami z naprawianych dachów. Aktualnie przekładam dach, który wykonywałem 15 lat temu. Folia straciła swoje właściwości hydroizolacyjne do tego kuna porobiła małe spustoszenia pozostawiając na podbitce różne resztki pożywienia i odchody. Akurat te fragmenty mansardowego dachu były w dużej mierze poza obrysem budynku.
Przygotowuję się do utworzenia nowego wątku na Forum poświęconego wyłącznie degradacji folii. W załączeniu kilka zdjęć efekt działania kuny, ptaków, światła i os.

"czarn-y" czy możesz zacytować jakieś fragmenty moich wypowiedzi, w których promuje jakąś markę papy? Równie dobrze można napisać o tych co pochlebnie wyrażają się o folii, że lobbują na rzecz producentów folii. To, że jakiś dekarz na swoim dachu zastosował folię to jego sprawa i jego problem i to żaden argument żeby stosować folię. Natomiast całkowicie się z Tobą zgadzam, że jestem totalnym głupkiem, który poświęca swój własny czas aby za darmo doradzać i ostrzegać na Forum. No ale taki już jestem. Cały czas zastanawiam się aby przestać pisać o folii bo remont dachu to znacznie większa kasa niż pokrycie nowego dachu. Reasumując: "folia jest OK" . "róbta co chceta" bo to wasze dachy i wasza kasa. Pozdrawiam.

p.s.
"czarn-y" zapraszam Cię do odwiedzenia mojego wątku "Dach w dobrych rękach" w dziale Ogłoszenia drobne. Spotkasz tam trochę zdjęć z moich realizacji.

----------


## Jakuboski

powiedzcie mi jak poradzic sobie z moim problemem. mam dach dwuspadowy wykonawca kladac membrame na dachu nie wypuscil jej na szczytach tak aby wystarczyla na podbicie okapu na szczycie dach jest caly juz zabity latami jak mozna wybrnac z tej sytuacji?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Oczywiście ten wykonawca nie rozumie funkcji poszczególnych warstw dachu. Kierownik budowy nie powinien odebrać takiej roboty a poprawka wraz z kosztem materiałów powinna obciążyć wykonawcę. Jak masz krycie blachodachówką to na łatach można zamontować np. czarną folię budowlaną lub folię dachową. W przypadku pokryć zazębiających się za łaty praktycznie już nic się nie zrobi. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jakuboski

Mam blacho-dachówkę. Czyli mówisz że żeby to naprawić wystarczy nabić z góry na laty pas folii?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Blachodachówka to dość szczelne pokrycie więc ta folia będzie chronić podbitkę przed tzw. zjawiskiem "roszenia". Takie rozwiązanie jest możliwe bo blachodachówka mocowana jest na wierzchu łat. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jakuboski

dzieki za pomoc

----------


## PeZet

Witam.
Mam dach odeskowany i pokryty papą, a w planach pokrycie gontem bitumicznym.
Z uwagi na ograniczone środki nabywcze, chciałbym najpierw ocieplić dach, a w przyszłości położyć gont. 
Ale papa miejscami przecieka!

Póki nie planowałem ocieplenia, nie było problemu: padało, nakapało, lać przestało, wysychało.
Ale co będzie, jak położę wełnę?

Wpadłem na pomysł, by zrobić szczelinę wentylacyjną za pomocą membrany wysokoparoprzepuszczalnej.
Czytam jednak wypowiedzi mistrzów dekarskich i... wahom się. 

Pytania się mnożą, bo szczelina wentylacyjna wykonana w ociepleniu elewacji już jest, zabezpieczona siatką. 

Nie wiem czy w opisanej sytuacji zabezpieczenie wełny membraną ma sens.
Jak tu teraz wyprowadzić membranę?
Czy w ogóle dawać membranę?
Może lepiej byłoby usunąć nieszczelności w dachu i zrezygnować z membrany?
Czy wełna ma szansę przeschnąć, jeśli zacieki przez nieszczelności nie są duże i występują okazjonalnie tylko przy dużych ulewach?
Kręcę się w kółko, bo wełna już czeka, zima idzie, podłogówka na poddaszu będzie musiała ruszyć żeby nie zamarznąć.

Wiem, że to ogólnie wygląda na "partyzantkę". Może jednak mądre głowy coś mi doradzą.
Pozdrawiam, z wyrazami szacunku, mistrzów, których wypowiedzi z uznaniem czytam tu i na innych forach.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Profesjonalne wykonanie wymaga odpowiedniej kolejności. Najpierw docelowe krycie dachu potem izolacja cieplna. A przed jej montażem tynki i wylewki. Jakiekolwiek zabawy z folią to to nieuzasadnione wydatki bez efektu.  A tak z czystej ciekawości zapytam po co Ci w tej chwili ta wełna? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## PeZet

Dziękuję za odpowiedź. Nie będę zatem kładł membrany.
Chcę położyć pierwszą warstwę wełny, między krokwie, żeby puścić ogrzewanie podłogówki i zimą na poddaszu mieć choćby nieco powyżej 0stC. 
Poza tym koszt położenia wełny jest niższy niż koszt położenia gontu.
Tynki i wylewki już są.

----------


## Jan P.

Porządnie napraw dach. Może łatki z papy termo. Jan

----------


## PeZet

Piękne dzięki za radę, tak zrobię.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Najpierw uruchom ogrzewanie niech wszystko wyschnie a dopiero później montuj wełnę. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## zbiggy

Witam,

Proszę o podpowiedź, którą membranę wybrać Eurovent Strong, Eurovent Super (mam możliwość zakupu w dobrej cenie po tzw znajomości) czy Tyvec Pro (tu niestety znajomy nie pomoże). Dekarz z kolei proponuje mi Dorkena, ale coś mi słabo wypadają te parametry - ekspozycja na UV -3 mies, Zakres temp. do +80. Membrana będzie układana bez deskowania. Być może poczeka na dachu na dachówkę do 3-4 tyg. Czy można tak ją zostawić?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie! Każdy dzień wystawienia na ekspozycję światła przybliża jej zagładę. A w jakim celu ją montować skoro nie ma dachówki? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## PawelWo

Mam pytanie jaka folie wybrac na garaz z dachem jednospadowym ktory bedzie kryty blacha trapezowa??

Chodzi mi o to czy pod blache msi byc jakas inna folia czy nie. 

Dodam, ze to tylko garaz i pomieszczenie gospodarcze wiec zalezy mi na taniej foli wzglednie dobrej.

----------


## Przemek_80

Czy w przypadku dachówki i membrany wysokoparoprzepuszczalnej (Tyvek supro) oraz ocieplaniu wełną muszę zachować szczelinę wentylacyjną? Z tego rysunku wynika że nie:
http://static.mybudujemy.pl/userimag...9807066433.jpg

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Szczeliny nie musi ale radę nie dosuwać wełny do folii. Folia powinna być montowana z lekkim zwisem. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kropa84

Witam wszystkich. 
Buduje dom o powierzchni dachu około 300 m2.  Po przeczytaniu tego wszystkiego i dowiedzeniu się od innych dach deskuje i kładę papę.
Tu któryś z panów napisał że papę podkładową termozgrzewalną na osnowie poliestrowej grubości minimum 3 mm
Jeden z Panów który sprzedaje papę powiedział mi ze teraz dobrze sprzedawana jest Papa W/PET-SBS tylko ona z tego co wyczytałem ma 2,2 mm też na poliestrze i jakieś włókno szklane dodatkowo i czy to nie jest za mało.
I następne pytanie czy deski czy może być płyta OSB jak tak to jaka grubość 10 czy 12, i czy trzepa je malować tym impregnatem.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Może być płyta OSB minimalna grubość minim 10 mm nie wymaga impregnowania. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kropa84

Dzieki za odpowiedz Panie Andrzeju.
A co z tą papa w/peta

----------


## kropa84

Witam.
Dzwoniłem wczoraj do Pana który rozprowadza papy w firmie TechnoNICOL Polska. Bo chciałem kupić papę termo zgrzewalna na osnowa z włókniny poliestrowej 3mm  http://tn-europe.com/files/15_mida_standard_pv_s3.pdf 
Ale powiedział mi że nie ma się co pchać w koszta bo jest o tej samej gramaturze i wytrzymałość na rozciąganie co ta powyżej i nazywa się MIDA ROOF FIX
tylko jest o grubości 1,5 mm    http://www.technonicol.pl/images/sto...ROOF%20FIX.pdf
Chciał bym opinii Panów dekarzy co o tym myślą.
Dziękuje i pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Widocznie ma tamtą na stanie i chce się jej pozbyć. 1,5 mm to papier a nie papa. Sam musisz zdecydować kogo chcesz słuchać. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kropa84

Dziękuje bardzo za odpowiedz.
Będzie papa termozgrzewalna Midia standard albo TESKOPLAST NORMAL 3mm na Osowie Poliestrowej 
POZDRAWIAM

----------


## questa

Witam,

Pierwszy moj post w tym dziale, przede wszystki dziekuje wszystkim doradcom aktywnym na tym forum. Czytajac watki wzdluz i wszerz i instrukcje do membran juz przezylam z moim wykonawca od dachu pierwsza dyskusje ("Pani, od 20 lat dachy klade a takich dziwactw to jeszcze nie bylo") na temat  wysokosci kontrlat (proponowal 2.5 standard i 1.2 na nadbitke, podczas gdy inwestorka usilnie przekonywala do 4 cm standard i 2.5 na okapy z nadbitka, i takie tez zamowila majac nadzieje ze bedzie OK) ** :Smile: 

Ale ad rem...

Wiem, ze najlepsze deskowanie...ale nie moge przekonac meza, wiec zostaje membrana.

Maz mowi, za duzo czytam (sic!). Ale czesto i gesto jego argumenty sa OK. A zatem: mowi sie o zabezpieczeniu membrany na poddaszu - moje pytanie - po co? Maz twierdzi ze szklo nie przepuszcza promieni UV, co potwierdza wujek google. To jak to jest - czemu trzeba zaslaniac? (pytam bo mam stryszek nad poddaszem uzytkowym i nie za bardzo wiem co z ta membrana tam zrobic - nie bedzie tam termoizolacji).

Dziekuje za logiczne wyjasnienia i pzdr

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jest takie powiedzenie: "Jak się nie wywrócisz to się nie nauczysz!". Ja nie wiem co przepuszcza szkło i tak dokładnie mnie to nie interesuje. Natomiast wiem i piszę to z całą odpowiedzialnością, że światło przechodzące przez szkło niszczy folię i nie tylko. Czemu pod obrazem czy za szafą ściana nie zmienia koloru? Czemu w muzeach gdzie eksponowane są obrazy zasłania się okna? Twój mąż powinien się wypowiadać w tematach na których się zna choć oczywiście ma prawo mądrzyć się w tematach, o których nie ma zielonego pojęcia. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Ivonex

Witam, ponieważ ciągle wchodzi w grę opcja dachu bez deskowania, więc b. proszę o opinię nt. membrany  Corotop Strong RED 180g. Jej parametry są porządne, ale co z rzeczywistością?  Czy taka membrana wystarczy? Ew. co polecacie? Pozdrawiam

----------


## surgi22

> Witam, ponieważ ciągle wchodzi w grę opcja dachu bez deskowania, więc b. proszę o opinię nt. membrany  Corotop Strong RED 180g. Jej parametry są porządne, ale co z rzeczywistością?  Czy taka membrana wystarczy? Ew. co polecacie? Pozdrawiam


Chcesz spać spokojnie zrób deskowanie  :yes:  :big grin:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...parametry są porządne...


Co oznacza takie stwierdzenie?
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Ivonex

*surgi22* -przecież to wątek o membranach dachowych, a nie o wyższości jednych "Świąt" nad drugimi - o tym jest inny wątek, który też czytam...  :smile: 
*Andrzej Wilhelmi* - rzeczywiście parametry "porządne" to względne pojęcie, a są one takie:
gramatura [g/m2]	180
ilość warstw	3
paraprzepuszczalność [g/m2/24h]	3000
współczynnik sd [m]	0,02
powstrzymywanie słypa wody [mm H2O]	>2000
odporność na przesiąkanie	W1
wytrzymałość na rozrywanie wzdłużne [N/5cm]	380
wytrzymałość na rozrywanie poprzeczne [N/5cm]	230
zakres temperatur stosowania	-40 do +95
odporność na UV od strony wewnętrznej	6 m-ce
materiał 	polipropylen
klasa palności	E

----------


## nocapukaktos

> Ja nie wiem co przepuszcza szkło i tak dokładnie mnie to nie interesuje. Natomiast wiem i piszę to z całą odpowiedzialnością, że światło przechodzące przez szkło niszczy folię i nie tylko. .


Dziesięć lat temu rodzice budowali dom, na dachu deski, papa, blacha, ale okna połaciowe były obrabiane membraną i resztki tej membrany przez kilka lat służyły za przykrycie sterty desek, a kolejne kilka lat służą jako przykrycie piaskownicy dla dzieci. Lato, zima, mróz deszcz słońce i tak przez dziesięć lat. Dzisiaj wziąłem kawałek tej membrany do ręki i próbowałem rozerwać- nie dałem rady. I to jest jedna z najtańszych membran.. Nazwy nie podaję, żeby nie było że reklama. Tematem interesuje się bo sam mam dylemat czym przykryć swój dach.  Od papy i desek odpycha mnie nie koszt ale wszystkie te kombinacje z wentylacją...

Artur

----------


## nerwus

> Dziesięć lat temu rodzice budowali dom, na dachu deski, papa, blacha, ale okna połaciowe były obrabiane membraną i resztki tej membrany przez kilka lat służyły za przykrycie sterty desek, a kolejne kilka lat służą jako przykrycie piaskownicy dla dzieci. Lato, zima, mróz deszcz słońce i tak przez dziesięć lat. Dzisiaj wziąłem kawałek tej membrany do ręki i próbowałem rozerwać- nie dałem rady. I to jest jedna z najtańszych membran.. Nazwy nie podaję, żeby nie było że reklama. Tematem interesuje się bo sam mam dylemat. Od papy i desek odpycha mnie nie koszt ale wszystkie te kombinacje z wentylacją...
> 
> Artur


W 2005 wybudowałem dom pokryty dachówką cementową, pod dachówką jest folia, kupiłem najlepszą na owe czasy jaka podobno była, trzywarstowa, 30 lat trwałości...nasza Marma z Rzeszowa, miała być atomowa. Gdybym wtedy wiedział to co teraz to nie popełniłbym  tego błędu i nie chodzi tu o producenta a o folię jako taką. Generalnie chodzi tu o jej wytrzymałość mechaniczną. W ubiegłym  roku jesienią  nie wiem jak  dostało mi sie jakieś zwierzątko na poddasze, może nawet dwa. Niestety folia od tej chwili jest ...lekko mówiąc dziurawa i nie ma teraz co z tym zrobić.  
Druga sprawa, dach pracuje, jak folia jest mocno naciągnięta to zawsze gdzieś coś sie naderwie i potem to już leci... 
I to jest to co widzę, a czego nie widzę pomiędzy GK a wełną i folią, lepiej nie myśleć. Więc wiem że jak przyjdzie mi kiedyś remontować dach to tylko pełne deskowanie i nie ważne czy to będą deski czy płyty. Ja folię odradzam, zwłaszcza jeśli buduje się dom na wsi tak jak ja, moi znajomi powoli też dochodzą do tego wniosku że jednak nie warto było pchać sie  w tą folię. Gdzieś widziałem na dachu rozwiązanie, deskowanie a na nim rozciągnieta folia, może to jest wyjście jeśli ktoś nie chce papy. Ale to już raczej pytanie do bardziej zorientowanych w temacie, czy można i czy warto.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...resztki tej membrany przez kilka lat służyły za przykrycie sterty desek, a kolejne kilka lat służą jako przykrycie piaskownicy dla dzieci. Lato, zima, mróz deszcz słońce i tak przez dziesięć lat.


Jak widać do takich celów się nadaje. Skoro po dziesięciu latach takiego użytkowania nie możesz jej rozerwać to widocznie masz słabe ręce. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Ivonex

I jeszcze jedno pytanie dot. membran bez deskowania  -jeżeli położymy membranę i dachówkę w sierpniu, to spodnia część membrany musi być zakryta < 3 mies?  Chodzi o okapy i poddasze, gdzie zamierzamy robić podbitkę i izolację dopiero wiosną, więc grupo powyżej pół roku. Jak do tego czasu zabezpieczyć taką membranę od spodu?

----------


## kaszpir007

> I jeszcze jedno pytanie dot. membran bez deskowania  -jeżeli położymy membranę i dachówkę w sierpniu, to spodnia część membrany musi być zakryta < 3 mies?  Chodzi o okapy i poddasze, gdzie zamierzamy robić podbitkę i izolację dopiero wiosną, więc grupo powyżej pół roku. Jak do tego czasu zabezpieczyć taką membranę od spodu?


Przecież membrany "zabija" promieniowanie UV i słońce ...
Jak dach zaraz po położeniu folii/membramy zostanie przykryty dachówkami lub blachą to membrama zostanie "odcięta" od promieniowania i słońca ...

I nic nie ma prawa jej się stać ...

----------


## Ivonex

kaszpir007 - czyli chodzi o bezpośrednie padanie promienie słonecznych, dziękuję!

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Przecież membrany "zabija" promieniowanie UV i słońce ...
> Jak dach zaraz po położeniu folii/membramy zostanie przykryty dachówkami lub blachą to membrama zostanie "odcięta" od promieniowania i słońca ...
> 
> I nic nie ma prawa jej się stać ...


Kolego wypisujesz bzdury! Folii szkodzą również promienie odbite i te przechodzące przez okna też.
Firmy podają maksymalny czas ekspozycji i folia musi być zakryta w tym czasie z obu stron. Każdy dzień ekspozycji skutkuje skróceniem żywotności tego materiału. W przypadku późniejszej realizacji prac wykończeniowych czy elewacyjnych można folię dachową osłonić czarna folią budowlaną. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Kolego wypisujesz bzdury! Folii szkodzą również promienie odbite i te przechodzące przez okna też.
> Firmy podają maksymalny czas ekspozycji i folia musi być zakryta w tym czasie z obu stron. Każdy dzień ekspozycji skutkuje skróceniem żywotności tego materiału. W przypadku późniejszej realizacji prac wykończeniowych czy elewacyjnych można folię dachową osłonić czarna folią budowlaną. Pozdrawiam.


Szczerze mówiąc nie chce mi się wierzyć ...

Producenci jedynie ostrzegają aby jak najszybciej po położeniu membramy położyć końcowe pokrycie dachu (dachówka ,  blacha i itd) i tyle ...
Słońce padające wprost na niezabezpieczoną membramę i UV bardzo szybko niszczy membramę i czym szybciej będzie końcowe zadaszenie tym lepiej ..

Pokrycie dachowe jest dość szczelne i naprawdę nie wiem jak by miało przez grubą dachówkę przejść promieniowanie UV jak i słońce ...
Tak samo jak słońce przedostające się przez okna jest rozproszone i nie oświetla całego dachu  a dodatkowo okno już mocno ogranicza UV ...

Mało kto po położeniu dachówki zaczyna ocieplać dach , bo w większości ocieplenie dachu następuje w dużo dalszym terminie , czasami nawet po kilku latach ...

W takim przypadku w większości przypadków membramy od razu nadawały by się na śmietnik , nawet przed montażem ocieplenia ,...

Dlatego szczerze mówiąc nie chce mi sie w to wierzyć ...

Sam w domu mam folie paroprzepuszczalne Marmy które deweloper montował w 2010r. Na garażem mam składzik i tam nie jest dach ocieplony i folia jest w idealnym stanie. 
Dodatkowo jak ocieplałem dach po 2 latach to folia dalej była idealna.

Jesli było by tak jak mówisz (proszę o jakieś dowody ...) to zamiast membramy kupić tanią folię paroprzepuszczą , zrobić przerwę dylatacyjną 2-3cm i mieć spokój na dziesiątki lat ...

Ale nie chce mi się wierzyć ...

----------


## fotohobby

Ja wolałem dmuchać na zimne i na prawie rok zabezpieczyłem membranę tak



Okapy to nie tylko promieniowanie odbite....c

----------


## kaszpir007

> Ja wolałem dmuchać na zimne i na prawie rok zabezpieczyłem membranę tak
> 
> Okapy to nie tylko promieniowanie odbite....c


Tyle że tutaj membrama była by narażona na działanie słońca i tutaj warto było zabezpieczyć ...
A wewnątrz domu też zakrywałeś membramę  :wink:  Bo sądzę że nie ...

A tutaj widzę że Andrzej stara się udowodnić że nawet położenie dachu (dachówka/blacha) nie chroni membramy i dopiero jak wykona się pełne ocieplenie dachy to dopiero wtedy membrama jest bezpieczna ...
Tyle że sądzę że nikt zaraz po wykonaniu dachu nie robi ocieplenia dachy + zabudowy , bo to wykonuje się niemalże na końcu budowy ...

Więc idąc tym tokiem rozumowania , nie ważne czy membrana za 100zł czy za 1000zł , zapewne jest już nic nie wartą szmatą  :wink:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... nie chce mi się wierzyć ...


Wiara nie ma tu nic dorzeczy. Ja nie muszę tu niczego udowadniać. Dowodem są dachy do remontu. Degradacja folii to proces powolny i trwa kilka lat. Na jakiej podstawie twierdzisz, że Twoja nie zakryta od spodu folia jest idealna? Być może wizualnie? Każdy producent informuje, że folię należy zakryć jak najszybciej z obu stron. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Wiara nie ma tu nic dorzeczy. Ja nie muszę tu niczego udowadniać. Dowodem są dachy do remontu. Degradacja folii to proces powolny i trwa kilka lat. Na jakiej podstawie twierdzisz, że Twoja nie zakryta od spodu folia jest idealna? Być może wizualnie? Każdy producent informuje, że folię należy zakryć jak najszybciej z obu stron. Pozdrawiam.


Jakby było tak jak mówisz zapewne było by o tym głośno od afer, bo taka "degradacja" zapewne wystąpiła by w większości domów gdzie użyto membram.
Dlaczego ?
Bo w wiekszości nawet jak komuś się uda wszystko dobrze zsynchronizować i i położyć dachówkę od razu po położeniu membramy , to zanim wykona ocieplenie dachu i zabudowę dachu to trwa to minimum kilka miesięcy a często nawet rok i dłużej , bo to robi się prawie na końcu budowy ..

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...Bo w wiekszości ..


Nie wypowiadaj się za wszystkich. Ty możesz sobie robić co chcesz i jak chcesz bo Twój dom i Twoja kasa. Skoro uważasz, że folia jest OK to ja zastosuj i wykończ dom po kilku latach. Ta jak wcześniej pisałem proces degradacji przebiega powoli i polega na tym, że folia traci swoją podstawową cechę czyli hydroizolacyjność. Do tego brak odporności na wizyty nieproszonych gości takich jak kuna, drobne ptaki, myszy, nietoperze a nawet osy. Życzę trafnych wyborów. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Ivonex

> ...Folii szkodzą również promienie odbite i te przechodzące przez okna też...


 Panie Andrzeju dzięki za jednoznaczne wyjaśnienie, ale poproszę również o wytłumaczenie jak należy zrobić to, żeby pogodzić zalecane zimowanie SSZ, kolejność prac, sprzeczność wilgoci tynków i wełny poddasza, itd? Przecież tego nie da się zrobić w 3 lub 6 miesięcy, a ocieplenie poddasza robimy za 8, podbitkę i elewację za rok...  :sad:   Rozumiem, że poddasze można zaciemnić, ale podbitkę też zabijać tymczasowo, ufff?

----------


## kaszpir007

A ja się jedynie zastanawiam ...

Jeśli membramy dachowe są takie do kitu że po kilku latach rozpadają się i "znikają" to czemu na całym świecie są stosowane ?
W wielu krajach jest mnóstwo prawników którzy sądzę że bardzo by się ucieszyli z takich spraw w któych zamiast obiecanych przez producenta 20-30lat trwałości membrana straciła swoje właściwości po 2-3 latach ...
A budowa domu trwa i zanim dojdzie się do ocieplenia dachu (jeśli kiedykolwiek zostanie ocieplony , bo przecież może to być dom parterowy a w tym przypadku dachu się nie ociepla ani nie zabudowuje) to trwa to od kilku miesięcy do nawet kilku lat ...

Dodatkowo postęp sądzę że jest także w membramach i te obecnie produkowane mocno różnią się od tych z przed kilku (kilku nastu) lat ...

A tak z ciekawości jak rozwiązuje się wentylację wełny przy pełnym deskowaniu w przypadku dachów bez okapowych ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Przy dzisiejszych technologiach budowa domu trwa kilka miesięcy pod klucz. Natomiast jak się nie ma dostatecznej ilości kasy i rozkłada budowę na kilka lat to warto stosować materiały, które są odporne na taki cykl realizacji. Tak jak pisałem wcześniej degradacja folii to proces powolny trwający kilka lat a efekt tej degradacji czasami jest zauważalny czasami po 10-ciu latach. Folie są materiałami ogólnie dostępnymi i powszechnie stosowanymi. Nie znam przypadku żeby, któryś z producentów poniósł konsekwencje z tytułu degradacji materiału. Znam przypadki zrzucania winy na dekarza i na krzywą dachówkę oraz na długi czas pozostawienia niezakrytej folii. Aktualnie każdy producent informuje, że należy jak najszybciej zakryć folię z obu stron. Folia miała być pomocą dla tych, którzy nie potrafią poprawnie zwentylować dachu. Wielu dekarzy nie potrafi, bo nie rozumie funkcji dachu. Przy złym wykonaniu wentylacji pokrycia folia w niczym nie pomoże. Natomiast co do Twojego pytania odnośnie wentylacji dachów bezokapowych to powietrze wprowadza się pod pokrycie wstępne spod krycia docelowego stosując np. systemowe kratki nawiewne do gontów bitumicznych. Pisałem o tym wielokrotnie i zamieszczałem zdjęcia z moich realizacji. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... podbitkę też zabijać tymczasowo, ufff?


Okapy i szczyty koniecznie!
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Ivonex

> ... budowa domu trwa kilka miesięcy pod klucz...


 Panie Andrzeju naprawdę klika miesięcy? Bez względu na zasady suszenia i poziom wilgotności? Czyli nie podziela Pan konieczności tzw. przezimowania murów i dopiero wykończenia - tynki, wylewki, ocieplenie, płytki, parkiet...?
B. proszę o wzorcowe chronologiczne ułożenie kluczowych prac, które trwają kilka miesięcy. 
A  może na okapy i ś. szczytowe dawać podwójnie?

Pozdrowienia!

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jak się ma kasę to się buduje, a jak kasy mniej to się zimuje. Jak się ktoś uprze na folię to znajdzie wiele sposobów na usprawiedliwienie tego wyboru. Można dać i trzy warstwy natomiast gdy się one będą stykały ze sobą to degradacja obejmie wszystkie trzy warstwy. Nie potrafię tego wytłumaczyć. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Ivonex

> Jak się ma kasę to się buduje, a jak kasy mniej to się zimuje....


 Dzięki Panie Andrzeju, ale to jest b. wymijająca odpowiedź i wg mnie mija się Pan z prawdą! Chcieliśmy zrobić to w 1 roku, ale technologicznie nie da się! Nawet gdyby wpuścić wszystkie ekipy instalacyjne  na raz to i tak budynek musi się suszyć. Zaczęliśmy w kwietniu i okazuje się, że nawet tynków nie zdążymy zrobić, bo musiałyby być zrobione we wrześniu, a na to nie ma szans. Każda ekipa chce a wręcz żąda wyłączności co do prac w budynku i bądź tu mądry. A jak już tynki przejdą na wiosnę, to ich suszenie, a potem suszenie wylewek tak znacznie opóźnia prace, że wątpimy, że do końca nast. roku damy radę zrobić parkiet i nie chodzi o kasę, ale o wilgoć. Ostatecznie można zrobić po dewelopersku w ciągu 1 roku, ale to zazwyczaj jest stan zamknięty deweloperski i jakość niezadowalająca czyli "co nagle to po diable!"

----------


## simonkey

Właśnie jestem na etapie zakupu dachówki i pozostałych elementów dachowych. Dom jest z poddaszem użytkowym, a dach będzie wykonany z pełnym deskowaniem. Kolor dachówki czarny więc z pewnością będzie się bardziej nagrzewać. Przez dwóch różnych sprzedawców zostały mi zaproponowane folie: Mdm Ventia Q 5zł/m oraz Tyvek Supro 8zł/m. Czy ktoś może mi doradzić, która w moim przypadku sprawdzi się lepiej i czy jest jakaś zasadnicza różnica pomiędzy nimi.

----------


## mirekKKK

Jezeli wybierzesz membranę polecam zapoznać się z ofertą AVALINE.

----------


## Izold

Mam nadzieje, że dobrze wybrałem temat, żeby nie tworzyć kolejnego, podobnego. 

Deweloper buduje mi dom, na którym „nie może” skończyć  pokrycia dachu od grudnia. W drugiej połowie grudnia położyli membranę dachową (nie wiem jaką, jakąś taką niebieską) i na niej łaty i kontrłaty. Niestety - tak to zostało na zimę. Dopiero na przełomie lutego i marca zaczęli kłaść blacho-dachówkę, ale do tej pory jej w całości nie położyli. Najpierw pokryli stronę południową (ostatecznie na dziś jest pokryta w całości), a południową „meczą” do tej pory. Najpierw położyli blachę tylko na dachu lukarny ale po bokach i przy kalenicy dachu już nie. Tydzień temu położyli ją z jednej strony z boku lukarny, ale do tej pory brak blachy wzdłuż kalenicy od strony północnej i z drugiej strony z boku lukarny.

No i niestety – w ten sposób w niektórych miejscach membrana 4 miesiąc jest wystawiona na światło dzienne, a przez ostatnie tygodnie na ostre słońce.
Deweloper twierdzi, że to nie problem, że nic się tej folii nie stanie. No ale gdzie bym nie czytał, to wszędzie piszą, że tak nie powinno być. 

Teraz to już nic nie zrobię z tą folią, która w większości jest przykryta blachą. 
No i tutaj moje pytania. 
Po pierwsze - czy faktycznie ta folia może tak długo bez problemu być wystawiona na działanie światła (jak twierdzi deweloper)?
I po drugie - czy da się na obecnym etapie budowy dać jeszcze jakieś dodatkowe zabezpieczenie? 
Poddasze budynku będzie miało strop drewniany z podwieszanym sufitem (którego jeszcze nie ma - widać cały dach od spodu). 
Ocieplenie dachu będzie kładzione  właśnie na ten drewniany strop (a nie między krokwie). 
Czy w takim razie może dać dodatkową folię pod krokwiami? Albo na wełnę na stropie?

----------


## Izold

Dodaje kilka zdjęć, jak to wygląda od spodu

----------


## Robinson74

Dowiedz się co do za membrana i ściągnij kartę techniczną wyrobu od producenta. 
Niestety deweloperka tak wygląda. Oni nie robią tego dla siebie tylko dla szybkiego zysku.

----------


## Izold

OK, dzięki

----------


## Zenek13

Jestem na etapie projektowania poszycia dachu kopertowego. Krokwie tylko 14cm.  Czytam na forum o różnych modelach i już nic nie wiem

----------


## Zenek13

Przepraszam coś urwało. Wiem, że temat był już walkowany i są 2 szkoły.  Wymieniam dach na nowy. Dach jest czterospadowy, będzie lokal mieszkalny. Krokwie są tylko 14cm. Mam do wyboru 2 modele struktury dachu. Głównie mam problem z rodzajem zastosowania wiatrowo i hydroizolacji i co za tym idzie ze szczelina wentylacyjna pomiędzy deskami a izolacja cieplna i jej wykonaniem?
1 model:
Karpiowka w koronkę
Łata
Kontrlata
Papa izolmat plan sbs 4, lub dorken bituxx czy jeszcze coś innego?
Deski
Szczelina wentylacja- podobno to dobra opcja dala dachów dwuspadowych?
Izolacja cieplna 10+15cm czy wystarczy?
Paroizolacja
PłytaGK
2 model;
Karpiowka w koronkę
Łata
Kontrlata
Membrana dorken delta foxx lub koramic premium2 czy jeszcze coś innego?
Deski
Bez szczeliny wentylacyjnej-podobno to dobra opcja dala dachów czterospadowy
Izolacja cieplna 15+10cm czy wystarczy?
Paroizolacja
PłytaGK
Która opcja będzie najlepsza?
Gdzie będzie uchodzić wilgotne powietrze ze szczeliny wentylacyjnej nad wełna?
Jak powinna być ewentualnie wykonana taka szczelina?
Będę zobowiązany za odpowiedzi?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jak deski to papa. Jak folia to poco deski? Jak deski to szczelina wentylacyjna obowiązkowo. Zawilgocone deski się zacisną i nie przepuszczą pary wodnej. Wysokość krokwi 14 cm nie jest wystarczająca pod karpiówkę. Jaki jest rozstaw krokowi? 25 cm wełny to takie absolutne minimum. Radę 30 a nawet 35 lub inny materiał w drugiej warstwie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Dodaje kilka zdjęć, jak to wygląda od spodu


Wygląda to dość kiepsko. Brak ciągłości folii, brak rynienki za kominem. Nogą być kłopoty. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Zenek13

Dziękuję za odpowiedź Panie Andrzeju.
Deski po to aby usztywnić szkielet.
Dach czterospadowy- szczelina obowiązkowo-ale jak czytam o ciosaniu krokwi siekierką i wierceniu w krokwiach, stosowanie papy a później wiercenie otworów i montowanie membrany lub foli, o problemach z wentylacją w koszach (5 lukarn) to nic nie przemawia za papą. 
Dlaczego nie membrana? Np. dorken delta foxx?
Deski będą mocowane z odpowiednią szczeliną.
Dlaczego wysokość krokwi 14 jest nie wystarczająca skoro dom stoi 0d 1938 roku? Więźba jest prosta a stare pokrycie to  karpiówka ułożona w koronkę. Prawdopodobnie z lat 40.
Rozstaw krokwi to 66 cm.
Izolacja cieplna isover supermata plus o lambdzie 0,32 w ułożeniu 15+10 cm nie wystarczy?
Jak to wygląda przy lambdzie 0,35 i wełnie 15+15 cm? Która warstwa da lepszą izolację?
pozdrawiam

----------


## Zenek13

Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie. Gdy byłby to układ jednak z membraną to którą wełnę lepiej zastosować? Skalną czy szklaną?
pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...Deski po to aby usztywnić szkielet....
>   ...nic nie przemawia za papą....
> ...Dlaczego wysokość krokwi 14 jest nie wystarczająca skoro dom stoi 0d 1938 roku? Więźba jest prosta a stare pokrycie to  karpiówka ułożona w koronkę. Prawdopodobnie z lat 40.
> Rozstaw krokwi to 66 cm....


Są inne metody usztywnienia szkieletu niż deskowanie. Kolejny raz powtórzę: nie ma lepszego materiału od papy na krycie wstępne. W przypadku gdy wykonawca nie potrafi poprawnie zwentylować dachu to oczywiście mogą być kłopoty. Skoro dach jest tyle lat i rozstaw krokwi  66cm to OK. Rodzaj wełny bez znaczenia. W celu zmniejszenia grubości izolacji cieplnej można pod deskami zastosować wełnę a pod nią drugą warstwę wykonać np. ze styropianu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Pytajnick

Tak sobie czytam, bo chciałem zweryfikować to co widzę u zachodnich sąsiadów... i pierwsze co zauważam, to pomieszanie z poplątaniem folii i membran dachowych w tym temacie. Te pierwsze stosują w przypadku poddaszy nieużytkowych w domach, stodołach, garażach itd itp a te drugie w przypadku dachów, które są ocieplane.
Tymczasem tu widzę teksty w stylu - jaką MEMBRANĘ polecacie na poddasze nieużytkowe. OK, jeśli ktoś te poddasze ociepla, ale jeśli nie, to aby na pewno nie wystarczy mu zbrojona folia, której nie musi zakrywać?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...zbrojona folia, której nie musi zakrywać?


Czy aby wiesz o czym piszesz? Zakrywać trzeba każdy rodzaj szmaty. Membrany stosuje się na dachy płaskie. Tu dość powszechnie przypisano tą nazwę foliom wysokoparoprzepuszczalnym. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Pytajnick

> Czy aby wiesz o czym piszesz? Zakrywać trzeba każdy rodzaj szmaty. Membrany stosuje się na dachy płaskie. Tu dość powszechnie przypisano tą nazwę foliom wysokoparoprzepuszczalnym. Pozdrawiam.


Piszę o folii Dorken Dragofol i podobnych zbrojonych ,którą nie raz widzę w Niemczech niczym od spodu nie przykrytą od lat.
W opisie ma - Wzmacniana zbrojeniem folia wstępnego krycia do wszystkich wentylowanych od spodu dachów.
W karcie produktu jaką znalazłem, nic nie ma o przykrywaniu jak w przypadku MEMBRAN dachowych (do 4 mcy)
I jeszcze z opisów ;
 "Wybór stosowania folii dachowej (o niskiej paroprzepuszczalności) czy membrany (o wysokiej paroprzepuszczalności) zależy od tego, czy przestrzeń konstrukcyjną dachu wypełnimy w całości lub części materiałem termoizolacyjnym. Użycie folii jest bardziej pracochłonne i mniej dokładne przy zastosowaniu termoizolacji, niż użycie nowszej generacji membran dachowych. Montując izolację wraz z folią dachową należy zachować miedzy nimi odstęp, tworzący szczelinę wentylacyjną. W praktyce jest to zadanie trudne do wykonania. Dlatego coraz częściej stosuje się membrany, gdzie nie występuje ten problem. Przy wykorzystaniu membrany dachowej izolacja może bezpośrednio przylegać do membrany.Można zastosować izolacje na całej "grubości" krokwi, poprawiając współczynnik przenikalności cieplnej dachu.
W praktyce, uogólniając, membrany mają zastosowanie gdy na poddaszu używa się termoizolacji, a folie dachowe gdy jej brak"
Owszem, mogę nie wiedzieć o czym piszę i dlatego pytam, ale wiem, co czytam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Czytasz to co piszą producenci szmat. Skoro tyle się tego produkuje to koniecznie trzeba to sprzedać. Jest to bardzo słaby materiał na krycie wstępne. Oczywiście dość powszechnie używany szczególnie przez tych wykonawców, którzy nie potrafią poprawnie zwentylować połaci dachowej. Kolejny błąd to dosuwanie warstwy izolacji cieplnej do folii wysokoparoprzepuszczalnej. Każda folia powinna być montowana w lekkim zwisie około 5 mm. Pisanie, że możliwość dosunięcia izolacji cieplnej do folii poprawia izolacyjność to demagogiczna bzdura ponieważ musi być druga warstwa izolacji cieplnej pod krokwiami choćby dlatego aby zlikwidować mostki termiczne na krokwiach. Kolejny raz powtórzę, że folie nie mają żadnej odporności na UV i na działanie nieproszonych gości (kuny, ptaków, nietoperzy, gryzoni a nawet owadów). Entuzjastów folii jednak nie brakuje a może to i dobrze bo remonty tych dachów są nieuniknione, a to niezły zarobek dla dekarzy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Pytajnick

No tak...zarobek jest. 70 tysięcy za demontaż i ponowne położenie dachu, plus ocieplenie, które w skosach zdewastowała kuna a dodatkową "atrakcją" było ..pełne deskowanie, które trzeba było rozwalać, by wredotę wywalić - to u mojego znajomego, ale pomińmy, bo tu można książkę napisać o ubezpieczycielu, który mu chciał dać ...pięć tysięcy odszkodowania.
Mnie interesuje, czy wspomniana powyżej folia i z jakich względów, musi być zasłaniana od wewnątrz na poddaszu nieużytkowym (tylko strop ocieplony) gdzie raczej o promienie UV trudno, bo żadnych okien, komina, skosy murowane.  Szkodnika pomijamy...

----------


## Kaizen

> Czytasz to co piszą producenci szmat.


Przeczytałbys, to bys wiedzial, że to nie szmata, a faktycznie folia. Troszkę nieszczelna, wiec Sd ma tylko 3m, ale to i tak daleko od membrany. I faktycznie UV się nie boi - ale zakres stosowania wąski.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Niestety nie jest ona odporna na UV. Nie mam zdjęć  ale widziałem same sznurki. Staram się dużo czytać ale nie biorę tego co czytam bezkrytycznie. Myślę, że każdy na Forum wie, że jestem zdecydowanym przeciwnikiem stosowania an krycie wstępne wszelkich folii czy membran (jak zawał tak zwał). Informacja dla "Pytajnick": promieniowanie UV dociera do folii szczeliną wentylacyjną przy okapie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kaizen

> Niestety nie jest ona odporna na UV. Nie mam zdjęć  ale widziałem same sznurki.


Folia PE (z której robią folie ogrodnicze do nibyszklarni) roztrzaskana przez UV? 
Szkoda, ze nie masz zdjęć.

A masz moze jakiekolwiek zdjecia membrany roztrzaskanej przez cokolwiek, gdzie widać model i producenta? Bo dotad wrzucałeś tylko no-name.

Szkoda też, ze nie rozróżniasz folii od membrany. Mam folie na oknach od lat. Dostaja i eliminuja UV. I są jak nówka.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A jak długo wytrzyma folia ogrodnicza? Dwa sezony? Kruszy się w rękach. A jakie to ma znaczenie kto jest producentem folii? Dobrze znasz moje stanowisko w tej kwestii więc polemika ze mną nie ma sensu. Ty jesteś zwolennikiem folii i ja to szanuję. Na szczęście każdy ma wolny wybór i po przeczytaniu tego czy podobnych wątków może podjąć  odpowiednią dla siebie decyzję w oparciu o te argumenty, które go przekonują. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kaizen

> A jak długo wytrzyma folia ogrodnicza? Dwa sezony? Kruszy się w rękach.


PE? Wiele lat na warunki atmosferyczne. Mechanicznie - zależy od jakości i warunków.





> A jakie to ma znaczenie kto jest producentem folii?


Jak ktoś nie przyznaje się do wyprodukowania, to wiadomo, ze badziew. Ale model też jest istotny. Miałem w ręku kilka probników. Różnice widać i czuć.  Na dach dałem Corotop Power. Wełnę leżącą na stropie przykryję tanią ale markową.





> Dobrze znasz moje stanowisko w tej kwestii więc polemika ze mną nie ma sensu.


Znam Twoją wiarę w tym zakresie. Dopytuję, czy masz jakieś argumenty dla kogoś, kto używa szkiełka i oka.






> Ty jesteś zwolennikiem folii i ja to szanuję.


Jestem zwolennikiem argumentów merytorycznych. I rachunku ekonomicznego.





> w oparciu o te argumenty, które go przekonują. Pozdrawiam.


O właśnie. Pokaż argumenty. Nie przekonania.
Zdjęcia, które dotąd pokazałeś potwierdzają tylko tezę prawdziwą dla każsej branży "no-name=problem".

----------


## Zenek13

Dziękuję za odpowiedź. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Zenek13

To teraz już nic nie wiem

----------


## Zenek13

Zostawić szczelinę pomiędzy mambrana a izolacją z wełny szklanej?

----------


## Zenek13

Czy nie zostawiać?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Zostawić! Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kamil_

Oszaleć idzie...
Ja miałem dawać samą folie/membrane.
Później deskować dach to na to papa, a teraz zagłębiam się w temat płyt nakrokwiowych PIR....

Co bym nie zrobił będzie źle heh  :smile:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jak zastosujesz izolację nakrokwiową to będzie bardzo dobrze. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kaizen

> Co bym nie zrobił będzie źle heh


Co byś nie zrobił będzie dobrze, jak zostanie prawidłowo wykonane.

----------


## Kamil_

Andrzeju masz może zdjęcia realizacji płytami PIR z zastosowaniem nadbitki oraz odkrytych krokwi?
Oczywiście chodzi mi o zewnątrz  :smile:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Akurat nie ma takich realizacji ale Twoja może być pierwsza.  :yes:  Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Pytajnick

> Co byś nie zrobił będzie dobrze, jak zostanie prawidłowo wykonane.


Amen  :smile: 
Ostatnie 25 lat mieszkałem w kamienicy, na dachu której leży dachówka mająca kilkadziesiąt lat. Żadnych folii, deskowania/papy, membran i nic nie cieknie, bo to Niemiec kładł  :big grin:

----------


## młotek

Fałszywy wniosek z tym niemcem

----------


## Pytajnick

> Fałszywy wniosek z tym niemcem


A szerzej ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No właśnie, co ma do tego narodowość? W tej kamienicy jest niezamieszkały strych z pewnością z małymi okienkami stale otwartymi. Duża kubatura i bardzo dobra wentylacja.  Dachówka mocowana na zaprawę czyli dach szczelny. Do tego z całą pewnością glina na stropie czyli krycie wstępne! Ta glina stabilizuje drewniany strop i jednocześnie stanowi hydroizolację tak na wszelki wypadek gdyby jakaś dachówka pękła. Glina wchłonie wodę, która w odpowiednim czasie odparuje. Mieszkałem w takiej kamienicy na ostatnim piętrze. Matka i inni sąsiedzi wieszali na strychu pranie i nigdy nic nie przeciekło. Do tego jest pełna kontrola pokrycia. I to by było na tyle jak mawiał pewien satyryk. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Pytajnick

No cóż...ma, bo mam porównanie tego co zrobił Niemiec a co Polak  :smile:  Budynek był trafiony pociskiem i po wojnie 1/4 była remontowana. Krokwie, legary, deski podłogowe zrobione po wojnie trzeba było wymieniać a to, co zrobił "Wróg" jest do dziś. To samo dotyczy dachówki, wypalanej po wojnie w tutejszej cegielni. Przedwojenna ciągle leży, a powojenna co rusz po kilka wymieniana, bo pęka.
I teraz... skoro ktoś ma NIEUŻYTKOWE poddasze, wentylowane przecież, to może i dał by radę bez membran i folii?  :big grin: ..
Pewnie nie..

----------


## młotek

Nie powielaj stereotypów.[QUOTE]
Gdzies tam, coś tam
Może to Rosjanie remontowali.
W tym czasie i w Lubuskiem.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Można sobie pisać co się chce. Z pewnością na dachu zaznaczone są dachówki polskie i niemieckie (o ile to były niemieckie). Skoro to co niemieckie jest takie dobre to trzeba przeprowadzić się do Niemiec. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Pytajnick

A po cóż mam się przeprowadzać do Niemiec, skoro technologie i materiały mamy te same? Problem jest z wykonaniem  :smile:  Dlatego zastanawiam się, z jakich powodów Niemcy na poddasze nieużytkowe dają grubą, zbrojoną folię zamiast desek i papy. 

PS - Nie, to nie Ruscy remontowali ten dom. Wszystko jest dokładnie opisane (bo w budynku była piekarnia) kto to zrobił a dachówki polskie i niemieckie są "zaznaczone" i opisane przez konserwatora zabytków. Dzięki konserwatorowi i jego nakazom, sprzedałem to mieszkanie, bo delikatnie mówiąc, irytowało mnie to, że nie mogę sobie budynku ocieplić a na każdy remont muszę mieć zgodę, warunki itd itp.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... zastanawiam się, z jakich powodów Niemcy na poddasze nieużytkowe dają grubą, zbrojoną folię zamiast desek i papy.


A kto bogatemu zabroni?  U nas też większość dachów ma krycie wstępne wykonane folią. Jako dekarz bardzo się cieszę. Będą remonty dachów a to dopiero jest kasa.  :yes:  Życzę wszystkim trafnych i rozsądnych wyborów. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Pytajnick

> A kto bogatemu zabroni?  U nas też większość dachów ma krycie wstępne wykonane folią. Jako dekarz bardzo się cieszę. Będą remonty dachów a to dopiero jest kasa.  Życzę wszystkim trafnych i rozsądnych wyborów. Pozdrawiam.


W takim razie offtop w tym wątku czyli pytanie :
Jakiej grubości deski lub OSB na wiązary przy dachu dwuspadowym 22stopnie ?
Lokalni dekarze optują zgodnie przy deskach, ale rozrzut w grubości mają od 19tu do 25m ;/

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

To nie jest żaden rozrzut bo to typowe grubości desek. Grubość deski nie ma żadnego znaczenia bo ona nie przenosi żadnych obciążeń poza ciężarem papy. Dlatego jako poszycie wystarczy płyta OSB grubości 12 mm natomiast deska 19 mm. Pozdrawiam.

----------

